# PM Tarpon



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Had some time off during the holiday weekend and with the driving less than par on PINS, I decided not to chance it and made the run around SPI to get to the PM jetties. Went 1 for 3 on my first real attempt at Tarpon.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Man that awesome congrats!:cheers:


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Excellent!*

Nice work!

I know you love that rod. My #8 Xi 3 rocks!

I'm hoping to get a calm day or two to chase **** off S Padre next week with my #11 One.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Laguna Freak said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I know you love that rod. My #8 Xi 3 rocks!
> 
> I'm hoping to get a calm day or two to chase **** off S Padre next week with my #11 One.


I do love it.

They're there in good numbers. If only I was on a boat....can't tell you how many boats I watched blaze through the channel to head offshore as I watched tarpon roll haha love it.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome man! What did he take??


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Tarpon toad


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

wow!! That's awesome!! Great looking fish.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Top_dog I was on the north jetty down there same weekend seen lots of tarpon. Both on surf an channel side. You ever need a jetty partner or want to ride along let me know.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

When you guys are going after jetty tarpon are yall blind casting or just looking for them to roll then casting in that area? I see tarpon at the Port A jetties and have seen them at the PM jetties, but really have had no idea how to go about catching them on fly.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

If you see them roll, there are more beneath. So I blind cast through the general area.

Heading to Sanibel tomorrow, hopefully sight cast them off the beach there!


----------

